

Why Search? Let LaunchGram Bring New Product Info To You - SparksZilla
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/21/why-search-let-launchgram-bring-new-product-info-to-you/

======
lancewhite
Nice job Andy and team!! This rocks!

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks, Lance! We definitely owe some of this to you.

